# Bruce Bruce



## mystang89 (Aug 20, 2017)

So some of you have gently tried getting me to post some pics of my sheep and then after a while some have not so subtly reminded me that I haven't lol. Well, I've been trying to make nice with my ram lamb since something has been constantly wrong with him and I took a couple pics. 

This is Bruce. He's a 4 1/2 months old Awassi. We've had him since he was about 1 month or so. Biggest pain in my rear! He weighs about 58lbs at the moment. He's only on pasture so his growth rate is a bit slower than one on a supplement I'm sure. 

Hopefully he'll be ready to mate my girls soon so they can give me some lambs but he's gotta get over this foot fetishist of his.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 20, 2017)

That looks like perfect goat habitat  Hope his foot/feet get better quickly for you.

Edit: should have said hoof/hooves...


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 21, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> That looks like perfect goat habitat  Hope his foot/feet get better quickly for you.
> 
> Edit: should have said hoof/hooves...



LOL, it does doesn't it. That was my garden though. It kinda got a bit outta hand. I tried getting my DS to help me but that didn't happen so I took Bruce instead. He seemed to love it. I really do think he has an identity crisis. He acts more goat than sheep.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2017)

Don't feel bad, I turned the sheep in my garden too. Bruce is a right handsome boy. Don't slack up on the pictures!


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 21, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Don't feel bad, I turned the sheep in my garden too. Bruce is a right handsome boy. Don't slack up on the pictures!



Thank you. He's starting to grow on me though I'm still trying to keep my distance so that he'll keep his distance and not ram me. 

I'll probably post pictures of the girls when they get sick and need some help lol


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 21, 2017)

Now don't go jinxing yourself here... But you know we'll all be here for you if you need us


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2017)

Uh, no. We want pictures NOW. You have to understand that your sheep are a rare breed here and we are curious about them. We want to admire them,  gush over them  and brag on them........but we can't SEE them!


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 22, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Uh, no. We want pictures NOW. You have to understand that your sheep are a rare breed here and we are curious about them. We want to admire them,  gush over them  and brag on them........but we can't SEE them!



They say absence makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## Baymule (Aug 22, 2017)

mystang89 said:


> They say absence makes the heart grow fonder


No it don't.


----------

